# Rabbit Show - Edmonton



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 6, 2005)

Thiswas my first show. It was part of the Farm fair Internatioal Livestock Showcase,held from November 5 - 13.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 6, 2005)

Mini Lop










English Lop













Holland Lops


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 7, 2005)

That E. lop is to die for!!!!!!!!

GREAT pictures Pet_Bunny!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 7, 2005)

The Judges














Roger Wood


----------



## dyky71 (Nov 7, 2005)

Great pictures!
What is the color and breed of the rabbit in the second picture from the bottom in this last picture post? Mini-Lop or?

Curious as to the color also because my daughters rabbit looks just like that, same color and looks.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 7, 2005)

Great pictures, Pet_Bunny. There were some really gorgeous rabbits there. How did you manage to resist temptation? 

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 7, 2005)

*dyky71 wrote: *


> Great pictures!
> What is the color and breed of the rabbit in the second picture from the bottom in this last picture post? Mini-Lop or?
> 
> Curious as to the color also because my daughters rabbit looks just like that, same color and looks.






Looks like a Holland to me, dyky71. Check out this thread if you think that looks similar to your daughter's baby. The little one looks similar to my Fauna-Girl too. Starlight Rabbitry* wrote: *



> Pam is right. They are known as Frosty in Hollands. However, my standard has them listed in different groups. In Hollands, frosty is listed underWide Band group and in Mini's, it is Frosted pearl and is listed under the shaded group. I am wondering if there is a difference in the color. PAMMMMM we need you!!!!!! lol.
> 
> Sharon





Same color -- The Holland Lop standard committee just stuck it under a different group name. The color itself can vary widely because of the different shading/tipping and eye colors allowed.

Carolyn -- what color is at the base of the coat when you blow into it? Is it white or grayish at the base? White would be a frosty, grayish would be a chin or squirrel. (Does she have brown(chin) or blue-gray (squirrel) eyes?)

Pam



(Found out that Fauna's a Frosty.) 

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 7, 2005)

Pet_Bunny - is it the rabbitat the back you were interested in? I fell in love with it's little face as soon as I saw it. I hope things do work out - he and Pebbles would make such a cute couple 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 7, 2005)

*dyky71 wrote:*


> What is the color and breed of the rabbit in the second picture from the bottom in this last picture post? Mini-Lop or?


Hi Dyky71,

If I can remember correctly, that rabbit was a Pearl Holland Lop.

By the looks of it, your daughter must have a beautiful bunny.

Rainbows!


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 7, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> If I can remember correctly, that rabbit was a Pearl Holland Lop.






Some have been known to refer to Frostys and Frosted Pearls, Pam explains it in detail above, as noted above, dyky71, to Starlight Rabbitry about the specific color.



> Pam is right. They are known as Frosty in Hollands. However, my standard has them listed in different groups. In Hollands, frosty is listed underWide Band group and in Mini's, it is Frosted pearl and is listed under the shaded group. I am wondering if there is a difference in the color. PAMMMMM we need you!!!!!! lol.
> 
> Sharon




Same color -- The Holland Lop standard committee just stuck it under a different group name. The color itself can vary widely because of the different shading/tipping and eye colors allowed.





See link I neglected to post above.http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=10107&amp;forum_id=1



-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 7, 2005)

Great pics, Pet Bunny. I am in love with the solid white Mini Lop. 

Laura


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 7, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Some have been known to refer to Frostys and Frosted Pearls,



Yes.  It's still a beautiful bunny, and I like thatcolour.

The labeling at the show didn't have much information. They might list the breed,solid or broken, Junior Buck, and the name of the breeder.







Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 7, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Great pictures, Pet_Bunny. There were some really gorgeous rabbits there. How did you manage to resist temptation?


 Thanks LuvaBun, RESIST??? I had a spare carrier with me, plus a couple of boxes in the car. :angel: I was looking at the discarded bunnies that the breeders were trying to sell off. One was a BEWNetherland Dwarf that had his leg broken when he was a baby,but the breeder was asking too much for him. I must of spent 20minutes in the For Sale section looking at the bunnies when I first walked into the show room. This was my first rabbit show, and I was in bunny heaven. I saw lots of breeds that Ihaven't seen before. The English Lops with their long ears, but I couldn't get a peek at their long tails.  The French lops were huge, and they were only juniors. I liked the Tans. The Lionhead Hotots were new to me. And I got to see the different colours of the Netherland Dwarfs. I didn't know that the Black ND's were really Dark Brown. There were all sorts of Dutch,Satins, Beverens and Mini Rexs.I saw my first Polish. And so many Holland Lops. There were No Flemish though. Guess I have to wait for the next show. My wife kind of resisted in going to the show, but when she got there she fell in love with that Solid Orange Holland Lop in the picture you mentioned. He had nice colouring and was so friendly. We offered the breeder $50.00 but she didn't want to give him up. Maybe she will change her mind in 6 months, or have litters in the Orange colouring. 

Rainbows!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 7, 2005)

Great Pics!

I love this one,


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 7, 2005)

To me, this bunny looks like Jar Jar Binks


----------



## samandshawn (Nov 7, 2005)

Great pics, is that a tan I see in the judges hands?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 7, 2005)

The funny thing is, Pet_Bunny actually has picture of the doe I got. :shock:

Apparently we were there at the same time, lol.











The breeder was trying to sell Pet_Bunny the one nearest the bottom of the picture. I'm pretty sure that's the same rabbit that was in there when I picked up Zoey and if it was, he's actually a broken orange that's Zoey's brother. :shock:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 7, 2005)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote: *


> Apparently we were there at the same time, lol.
> The breeder was trying to sell Pet_Bunny the one nearest the bottom ofthe picture. He's actually a broken orange that's Zoey's brother. :shock:


I wasat the same show, but we never met.We could ofbumped into each other and never knewit. :highfive:

Another twist of fate.... MyBunnyBoys bought Zoey. If the same breeder convinced me to buy the broken orangebuck. Then the two of us from this forum would of had the brother and sister Lops. 

Rainbows!


----------



## dyky71 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Thanks.I think Carolyn and Ihave figured out that she is a Mini-lop. She is a pretty girl but they all are pretty babies aren't they?*

*This was a reply to Pet_Bunny about my daughters rabbit. I should have used Quote so everyone would see what it was in reference to. Sorry.*


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 8, 2005)

>


Hotots!!:inlove:


----------



## thbunns (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm here really late, but




what breed is that? I've been trying to figure out what my Tanner is for the longest time and I think he's that breed! His face is a little different, though, with bigger eyes.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 21, 2006)

Bumping this post so breeders can see the question above me!

Peg


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 21, 2006)

It almost looks like it could be a lop of some sort. If you look in the cages surrounding this rabbit they are all Mini Lops or French lops(hard to tell!)and from the rest of the photos they did have the rabbits sorted by breeds. The fur around the ears also shows that the ears could and have 'lopped' down at some point. It does appears to be a junior because of the 'size' and that it has such control over its ears. 

That's my 'first' guess. onder:


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Feb 21, 2006)

Looks like a Tort colored Mini Lop to me. (Comparing it's size to the Black Ringed binder next to the corner of the cage... French Lop would look much bigger in comparison.)

JMO


----------

